# Some afternoon snapshots



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some afternoon snapshots of the gang.
They are all, as usual, past due on being groomed. Their trainer and groomer is a jerk.

Thanks for looking.


#1 Mr. B









#2 Sandy









#3 Pearl









#4 Pearl









#5 Sandy









#6 Pearl









#7 Mr. B









#8 Mr. B









#9 Mr. B









#10 Pebbles


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with a little excess fur in the winter. The gang looks great.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's a good looking bunch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful, great pictures!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

You take such beautiful pictures! But you also have beautiful subjects 😍


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

All look beautiful to me! Nice photos.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow, Mr. B has such luscious fur!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos 😊


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Beautiful photos!! Especially #8 - such a handsome guy!! 💕


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

your goldens are beautiful! you are blessed to be surrounded by so many goldens.


----------

